# Ichthyosis



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If you use the search feature you'll find lots of threads on this topic. Unfortunately, you'll just have to try different treatments and hopefully find something that helps manage it. It's really unfortunate that you're having to go through this with your pup. This is completely the breeders fault. It just takes a cheap genetic test to know if a dog is a carrier. The ethical thing would have been to test and then breed to a dog who's clear. Both parents have to carry the gene for puppies to be affected. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...tandard/96549-my-dog-has-ichthyosis-help.html


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

ICT is a genetic disease, the sire of the litter had to have been at least a carrier (having one normal and one abnormal gene), as did the dam of the litter (though if she is symptomatic she carries two copies of the abnormal allele as well). If your puppy is affected he carries two abnormal alleles. If they were both carriers, statistically only 25% of them would be affected. If she is affected and he's a carrier, statistically 50% will be affected and 50% carriers. If they are both affected, all would be affected. But that condition may not be obvious because-
Affected dogs can have almost no symptoms all the way up to open sores and (as you have seen) CUPS of flakes dropping off them... 
I had a puppy for training that was awful. She dropped seriously 1/4-1/2 c of flakes overnight. I put her in her crate on my backseat (cloth) one time and it took three or four separate vacuumings to not see the outline of the crate on the seat. 
Her people tell me she's outgrown it for the most part- she's about 2 now- but while I had her I had to vacuum twice a day. I vacuumed her too. ** edit: she still has the condition- she just isn't dropping handfuls of cells all over the place 24-7.
I gave her fish oil, bathed her twice a week in medicated shampoo, but it did not seem to help. 

We have a new vet on the forum now and then- she may know more as to current treatments for it if she sees this- or you could PM her- 
SIANDVM- 
Your breeder should only breed her girl to a clear stud dog from here out- perhaps send her a link to the Pawprints Genetics site for the DNA test to determine status if she owns both sire and dam.They should not be bred to each other again. It's easy enough to not make affected puppies if you breed away from it.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I saw this -- thanks for thinking of me. Because there is SO much variability in this disease, I would probably recommend a visit to a dermatologist -- they will have the greatest variety of treatments available at their practice to try to help. Sometimes it's a matter of the right combination of topicals, where either one alone would not work as well. In private practice I (and I guess my clients) have been lucky that I haven't seen this much, whereas a dermatologist will have greater experience and probably a few tricks up their sleeves.
It probably won't require much follow up once you find something that works for you.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Grit has DNA confirmed ichthyosis and it was very difficult to live with all the "snow" on me and in the house at the beginning. After trying many different types of food I got him on Acana Pacifica (Canadian formula) and his "snow" problems almost stopped. He also cannot take fish oil supplement due to sensitive stomach and has a flax oil capsule once a day and also 1 capsule of borrage oil per day. I have never bathed him using shampoo. He goes into a clean fresh water river everyday even in winter and this seems to help a lot. I think just wetting the dog with clean warm or cold (in summer) water helps the skin - I don't know why. I brush / comb out his coat every day to get any dandruff off the hairs. He has no extra treats except raw carrots, apples, fruit most of which he helps himself to in the garden!!

The vet was astonished when he went for his vaccins after the first year of this routine. He could not believe that the condition could be controlled just by giving a food some extra oil that suited him would make such a difference.

Good luck with finding the good combination of food and oil for your dog.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Perhaps you could start feeding home cooked, or raw diet, or incorporating coconut oil into his diet. I hope you find something that works for you! Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh yes, I forgot. Grit also has now had coconut oil in his food twice a day for about 9 months. His coat is lovely so I think this helps and his breath smells nice!!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

rooroch said:


> Oh yes, I forgot. Grit also has now had coconut oil in his food twice a day for about 9 months. His coat is lovely so I think this helps and his breath smells nice!!




Yeah! I use coconut oil to soften plaque on Lily's teeth too before I brush. It's so useful and I do love he smell as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We have a club member who has an affected dog. She went to a holistic vet and treats him through diet, supplements and I believe shampoo. When I met her dog, I did not see one flake.


----------



## StEt0417 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks. Ill have to try just wetting him with water. I usually wash him. Since I have been brushing him daily I do notice that it helps. Ill have to try the coconut oil in his food too. Right now he just gets fish oil.


----------



## StEt0417 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is how my boy is. I feel bad for him. His crate has ton of flakes in and around it. I constantly have to vacuum.


----------



## MeliMari (Aug 5, 2017)

I just adopted a sweet 4 year old girl who is ICH affected. I've been following the advice in many of these forums but can't seem to locate Acana Pacifica online. It doesn't even seem to appear on the Acana site. I am curious if anyone has suggestions as to where to buy or alternate foods? I'm also having the same issues with the Virbac spray so suggestions regarding that are welcome as well!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have now stopped with the Acana as they have changed the recipe. I am now giving Farmina Grain Free Fish and Orange. The dogs love it and Grit's ichthyosis seems OK with it. I am just adding the coconut oil, nothing else, as I want to see how he reacts to the food before adding anything. 
Lovely of you to adopt this girl she looks very pretty.


----------



## StephHansen (Feb 20, 2020)

StEt0417 said:


> Our 1yr old golden has ichthyosis. We suspected it a few weeks after we brought home a puppy who looked like he had been in the snow which was chalked up as just dry skin. It doesn't seem to bother him. We give him fish oil, he eats salmon dry food and we brush him often. His skin is just all over the house. We can't have him on the beds with any of the family members because of it. When I sweep the floors it looks like a bunch of sand in the pile. I did inform the breeder but she didn't seem concerned and I can tell his mother has it too. She just chalks it up as dry skin and big deal. Although it doesn't bother the pup it bothers me that that we now have to deal with his skin everywhere on our clothes, floors etc. It docent bother our boy, not itching. However if you pet him there is skin everyone and it will get on us as well. Brushing often seems to help and I feel awful for the amount of skin that comes off when brushing.
> It doesn't make us love the dog any less but it's upsetting that she still breeds the dogs knowing this and thinks its not an issue for concern. Not all the pups in the litter ended up with it. She did feel bad that he had it so bad but she said it was due to the heater.
> Does anyone have any advice? Any advice to help lessen the flaky skin? I know there is nothing we can do for him but I feel awful he has it.


We


StEt0417 said:


> Our 1yr old golden has ichthyosis. We suspected it a few weeks after we brought home a puppy who looked like he had been in the snow which was chalked up as just dry skin. It doesn't seem to bother him. We give him fish oil, he eats salmon dry food and we brush him often. His skin is just all over the house. We can't have him on the beds with any of the family members because of it. When I sweep the floors it looks like a bunch of sand in the pile. I did inform the breeder but she didn't seem concerned and I can tell his mother has it too. She just chalks it up as dry skin and big deal. Although it doesn't bother the pup it bothers me that that we now have to deal with his skin everywhere on our clothes, floors etc. It docent bother our boy, not itching. However if you pet him there is skin everyone and it will get on us as well. Brushing often seems to help and I feel awful for the amount of skin that comes off when brushing.
> It doesn't make us love the dog any less but it's upsetting that she still breeds the dogs knowing this and thinks its not an issue for concern. Not all the pups in the litter ended up with it. She did feel bad that he had it so bad but she said it was due to the heater.
> Does anyone have any advice? Any advice to help lessen the flaky skin? I know there is nothing we can do for him but I feel awful he has it.


 We have the exact same problem with our 1-year-old golden and got the same response from our breeder. The only thing I can add that works for us is using a flea comb every couple of days. Doesn’t stop the flakes but gets clear to the skin and removes them better so less flaking around the house. That and shampooing and moisturizers are what we use. Unfortunately fish oil seems to give ours loose stools. Good luck. We share your discouragement.


----------



## Leonardo92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> ICT is a genetic disease, the sire of the litter had to have been at least a carrier (having one normal and one abnormal gene), as did the dam of the litter (though if she is symptomatic she carries two copies of the abnormal allele as well). If your puppy is affected he carries two abnormal alleles. If they were both carriers, statistically only 25% of them would be affected. If she is affected and he's a carrier, statistically 50% will be affected and 50% carriers. If they are both affected, all would be affected. But that condition may not be obvious because-
> Affected dogs can have almost no symptoms all the way up to open sores and (as you have seen) CUPS of flakes dropping off them...
> I had a puppy for training that was awful. She dropped seriously 1/4-1/2 c of flakes overnight. I put her in her crate on my backseat (cloth) one time and it took three or four separate vacuumings to not see the outline of the crate on the seat.
> Her people tell me she's outgrown it for the most part- she's about 2 now- but while I had her I had to vacuum twice a day. I vacuumed her too. ** edit: she still has the condition- she just isn't dropping handfuls of cells all over the place 24-7.
> ...


To make sure I’m understanding correctly- carrier bred with non carrier should have clear puppies that aren’t carriers of ICT?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Remember Punnett Squares from 4th grade, when you figured out eye color? It works same way- 
Carrier bred to Clear- each puppy has a 50% chance of being a carrier, 0% chance of being affected. 
That might read to you as half the litter will be carriers, but in reality those odds are for each puppy so all or none could be carriers .


----------



## Leonardo92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> Remember Punnett Squares from 4th grade, when you figured out eye color? It works same way-
> Carrier bred to Clear- each puppy has a 50% chance of being a carrier, 0% chance of being affected.
> That might read to you as half the litter will be carriers, but in reality those odds are for each puppy so all or none could be carriers .


Haha. Yes makes more sense. I wish more breeders would be more honest regarding the outcome of breedings with dogs who are carriers. I’ve came across a few that swear a clear x carrier breeding would not affect any of the puppies in the litter. Appreciate the clarification!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Leonardo92 said:


> Haha. Yes makes more sense. I wish more breeders would be more honest regarding the outcome of breedings with dogs who are carriers. I’ve came across a few that swear a clear x carrier breeding would not affect any of the puppies in the litter. Appreciate the clarification!


Affected is different then carrier. A carrier to carrier breeding will produce affected puppies. I'm wondering if the terminology is the issue and not that the breeder is trying to be deceptive. A carrier to a clear would not produce AFFECTED puppies.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

A Clear X Carrier will NOT produce any affected puppies. 
It will likely produce carriers, though carriers have not got the disease.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

a carrier can’t be breed to another carrier . If a dog has one allele being expressed for ICH they only be joined with a dog who is clear.


----------

